# use digital camera as a web camera?



## msanjay196 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi,

I have a Canon A710 IS - can i use it as a web cam ?

How do i go about doing this.

Thanks


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It does not support that function. Not many digital cameras do.

It would require firmware that provided direct access to the CCD output stream, and at 7 MegaPixels the bandwidth would be *excessive*.


----------



## msanjay196 (Apr 12, 2007)

so basically nothing that I can do except buy a web cam?


----------



## furs4u (Jun 5, 2007)

Spend the 10-20 dollars and get a WebCam


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

msanjay196 said:


> so basically nothing that I can do except buy a web cam?


Correct. As I explained above.


----------

